# LG Otimus Pro C660 - Breaks / Bugs on CyanogenMod 7 Nightly builds



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

*Firstly a request to open a Sub-Forum for 'LG Optimus Pro C660' under the 'LG' devices section*

;
;

Thread originally opened here...

Breaks / Bugs on CyanogenMod 7 Nightly builds for LG Otimus Pro C660

Branched out of this thread .......

Cyanogen Mod for C660
;
;
;
;
@varoon, @angenit ...

Please check and confirm the status of the following findings on your respective devices ...

1. Keyboard characters messed up
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

*2. SWAP SUPPORT NOT ON KERNEL, please install swapper 2 and try enabling it on your devices.
- INCORPORATED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

3. Confirm if HOTSPOT(tethering) feature is missing from your settings.
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

4. Choose 'external' from 'cyanogen mod settings - application - install location' install a couple of test apps from the market and check if they are installed on the external card.
*- UNTESTED (I HAVE DARKTREMORS A2SD SO I CAN'T CONFIRM) !!!!!!!*

*4a. A2SD SUPPORT ON KERNEL EXPECTED.*
*- INCORPORATED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

5. On screen keyboard not launching when phone rotated sideways.
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

6. Selected input launguages not toggling when globe key pressed on physical keyboard.
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

6(a). The keyboard is back in action, however it needs some further tweaks, *The virtual keyboard has to be switched off when in the right-side-up position as it is redundant in the presence of the physical keyboard.*
Also while in the landscape position the virtual keyboard takes up the entire screen space leaving only 1-2 lines visible for input space, very problematic when trying to drag the cursor guide(which keeps jumping to the beginning of the text field) to the right place in the passage while editing.

*Tweaks : The virtual keyboard should not exceed more than 50% of the screen and needs to have better cursor guide control
- BUG IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

7. SIM card contents like contacts and SMS'es are not getting populated(viewable) in phone book and messages. The setting for USIM is missing from contacts display setting.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

8. The speaker phone volume while on a call is very low, using the volume button increases the in-call volume and has no effect on the speaker phone volume,
. The sound settings however are maxed out for ringtone, ringer, media and alarm volumes.
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

9. In the 'battery use' section of settings the % and the progress bars are not matching, the bar stands at zero for all the categories.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

10. When you turn off the android keyboard in settings, the settings are forcely closed and when you try to go to "phone state" it closes... after when you reboot the keyboard is turned on again.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

11. Video Recording is also not working in the latest build.
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

12. Since Build 15, the camera is not working, the moment the camera is run the screen starts blinking/flickering rapidly with "ANDROID_" showing on the screen, this state cannot be exited the phone needs to be rebooted to get out of this flicker'y loop.
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

13. Since after builds 11 and 12 the overall performance of the animations or screen responsiveness has deteriorated with build 15 noticeably laggy or slow.
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

14. Also the physical keyboard response is choppy i'e, the instant a key is pressed, the letters display a split second later on the screen. So when one is typing a little fast, you see the letters on the screen not keeping up with the speed of key-presses. *(PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS CHOPPINESS IS ONLY WHEN ONE IS USING THE PHYSICAL KEYBOARD !!! the android onscreen keyboard as a normal steady keypress response)*
*- FIXED IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

15. *Wifi HotSpot* connecting but internet not browsable !!! - *since build 34*
*- TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

Thnx,


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

*Thread moved from XDA as Ricardo seems to hang out here...more ...







*

;
;
;

New bug/break testing on build 9.......
others confirm if its pan your devices
as well before i add it to the main post.

When the Android Keyboard was unchecked
as reported earlier the settings need to be force-closed
a couple of times.

After disabling it i discovered the following...

When 'Compose New message(SMS) is opened, the physical keyboard does not
work on it. I need to re-enable the Android Keyboard in the settings to be able
to type into the Phone messaging(SMS) then the physical keyboard works on it.

waiting for confirmation across all modded devices.

cheers.


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, let's continue here. Yes I have the same bugs as reported in the previous post and also the keyboard one. The Rom is constantly improving, I'm sure most of these bugs are going to be fixed. Specially worried about swap and keyboard.

(All the information given is for helping the developer to find bugs quicker)

In the meantime, you can use the keyboard for SMS with Handcent app.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

I know...its crazy to hope for a CM9 for this device...
Well i just figured out that our device fails the requirement by a lot ...

GOSH !!!
Now i really hope we get the most juice out of this device
AND IT SHOULD START WITH SWAP AND A2SD ENABLED ON THE KERNEL !!!

@arcee & Guys
HOPE YOU REALLY UNDERSTAND THIS !!!










Android 2.3 Compatibility Definition

```
7.6. Memory and Storage<br />
The fundamental function of Android 2.3 is to run applications. Device implementations MUST the requirements of this section, to ensure adequate<br />
storage and memory for applications to run properly.<br />
7.6.1. Minimum Memory and Storage20<br />
Device implementations MUST have at least 128MB of memory available to the kernel and userspace. The 128MB MUST be in addition to any memory<br />
dedicated to hardware components such as radio, memory, and so on that is not under the kernel's control.<br />
Device implementations MUST have at least 150MB of non-volatile storage available for user data. That is, the /data partition MUST be at least<br />
150MB.<br />
Beyond the requirements above, device implementations SHOULD have at least 1GB of non-volatile storage available for user data. Note that this<br />
higher requirement is planned to become a hard minimum in a future version of Android. Device implementations are strongly encouraged to meet<br />
these requirements now, or else they may not be eligible for compatibility for a future version of Android.<br />
The Android APIs include a Download Manager that applications may use to download data files. The Download Manager implementation MUST be<br />
capable of downloading individual files 55MB in size, or larger. The Download Manager implementation SHOULD be capable of downloading files<br />
100MB in size, or larger.
```
Android 4.0 Compatibility Definition

```
<br />
7.6. Memory and Storage<br />
7.6.1. Minimum Memory and Storage<br />
Device implementations MUST have at least 340MB of memory available to the kernel and userspace. The 340MB<br />
MUST be in addition to any memory dedicated to hardware components such as radio, video, and so on that is not<br />
under the kernel's control.<br />
Device implementations MUST have at least 350MB of non-volatile storage available for application private data.<br />
That is, the /data partition MUST be at least 350MB.<br />
The Android APIs include a Download Manager that applications may use to download data files [ Resources, 56].<br />
The device implementation of the Download Manager MUST be capable of downloading individual files of at least<br />
100MB in size to the default "cache" location.<br />
```


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Build 10, nothing of the mentioned here fixed.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Thought i would share the credentials of the developers to the growing community.......
Thanks to all the developers found in the changelog for making this possible.
DUE CREDIT TO YOUR GUYS !!!!!!!

the Developer we have interacted so far/may interact going forward :
*Arcee - aka Ricardo Cerqueira*



> *CyanogenMod 7*
> Visit http://github.com/CyanogenMod for full changelogs and git access.
> Visit http://review.cyanogenmod.com for our Gerrit instance.
> Visit http://bit.ly/cmprogress for the device release spreadsheet.
> ...





aiamuzz said:


> ;





aiamuzz said:


> *The virtual keyboard has to be switched off when in the right-side-up position as it is redundant in the presence of the physical keyboard.;*
> *;*



I just discovered the above implementation to be running perfectly on SMS messaging !
;
Phone right-side-up - on-screen keyboard disabled
Other 3 sides rotated - on-screen keyboard enabled.
;
Hope this helps the developers in replicating this setting across and making it generic to a qwerty phone (for all apps).

thnx.


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, in my one I can't make the keyboard work right, I'm like the same as with 8 and 9


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

angenit said:


> Wow, in my one I can't make the keyboard work right, I'm like the same as with 8 and 9


@angenit
The keyboard is the same even in build 10, except in the default SMS messaging app !

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

When would be alpha coming guys ??

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Build 11, nothing of the mentioned fixed.


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

angenit said:


> Build 11, nothing of the mentioned fixed.


What's ricardo sir doing... no idea









Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Guys !!

Sorry for the late reply. But as the same does
I have the exact same issues. Few more i`d like to add :

1. In call volume messed up. Lowering the volumes Mutes or Puts the call on hold

2. No call button on Log


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

varoon said:


> Hey Guys !!
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. But as the same does
> I have the exact same issues. Few more i`d like to add :
> ...


In call volume is working fine, call not going on hold on my device.

Call button(along with SMS option and view contact details) is accessible after clicking on the log entry.

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried the build 12 and presented some problems in my phone about SD Card. I intsalled 11 again.


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Build 13, same SD problems.. I'm stuck in build 11


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

angenit said:


> Build 13, same SD problems.. I'm stuck in build 11


Can you describe the issue u r facing ?

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

GOOD NEWS !!!
SWAP ENABLED ON KERNEL (tested on the 13th nightly build)

THANKS
CYANOGEN Team
Arcee & many other contributors

-----Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

It constantly says "Damaged SD Card" and the phone turns off or gets really difficult to manage. ;( I'll try installing it using another sd card.

EDIT
I think it's working now

YES!! and swap is also working!!!


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

angenit said:


> It constantly says "Damaged SD Card" and the phone turns off or gets really difficult to manage. ;( I'll try installing it using another sd card.
> 
> EDIT
> I think it's working now
> ...


*Yes !!! Swap is working but is very very unstable ...*

While testing to check how it works on restart ...
triggered the instabilty ...

*(Otherwise swap enabled (on swapper2 app) works well until the device is shutdown and restarted or rebooted)*

*Error Description:*
Firstly the swap is not enabled on device restart, further the screen timeout results in device shutdown !!! This is a loop, every time its switched ON/rebooted and the moment the screen times out, the event proves to be fatal, resulting in device shutdown.

*(Assuming this could be a swapper-app issue, i uninstalled 'swapper2' and installed 'swapper for root' from the market, but issue remains. Seems like the swapon is triggering the fatality !)*

The only way to get out of this fatal loop, is to un-install the swapper-app and specifically 'reboot' !!! and if the reboot is successful then the vicious death loop is defeated, else the screen timeout proves to be fatal every time !!!

Note : The above issue can be recreated, let me know if any diagnostic logs need to be generated(with a 'how to...' attached) !

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

I would like to request ricardo that please don't give us things like swap if u can't as most of don't need that but please please please don't compromise with the speed of the rom.. speed n low ram were the biggest problems we had on stock rom so please keep cm7 cleen and fast rather then loading it with unuseful features that make it slow and laggy like stock rom

So please please dump build 13 and 14 and keep the stock realy fast as it was in buld 11

Thanks n regards

Lovish

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the same.. The speed has been affected in 14.. but I think it's because of some bugs.. I'm using 11th build.. In my opinion fster than 12 13 and 14. Swap is just a detail when you have this speed.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys SWAP is very important, specifically when you are browsing on multiple windows/tabs.

In the stock ROM every time you switched from one browser window/tab to the other, the page reloads making the browsing experience a very slow painful thing, the Cyanogen ROM however improved that a little but not much(a slight load on this too and the browser crashes and *your VALUABLE research window/tabs are lost...*

*Whereas swap gives you a great browsing experience minus the crashes, with multiple browser windows/tabs, the page once loaded will not reload, so when you are switching between them the content of the page is static and visible all the time and making toggling between them a pleasurable experience !!!!!!!*

I would say SWAP is a necessity on devices with less than 256MB RAM, and our device has only 194MB RAM !!!

*People who do not need swap can always abstain from activating it on their devices.
(to my knowledge ... A SWAP ENABLED KERNEL WILL NOT SLOW THE ROM, ITS A FEATURE WHICH LETS THE KERNEL EXECUTE THE 'SWAPON' COMMAND.......so performance and a swap enabled kernel are not related.)*

Honestly i don't see any LAG in the speed of my device from builds 11 to 14.

I did face a choppy keyboard response on build 14 but i downgraded tested and upgraded back and tested and the choppiness ... it was resolved. YOU CAN TRY DOING THE SAME AND SEE IF THE MINOR ISSUES SELF CORRECT !

*Guys we need to wait until the stable version is out, all the devs currently seem very busy adding newer device support.*

All the unresolved issue will hopefully be ironed out in the stable release !!!

Patience is a virtue ... and i can see that it is paying off ... the stock rom is lost way behind.

Kudos Cyanogen and Dev's
thanks,


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

aiamuzz said:


> Hey guys SWAP is very important, specifically when you are browsing on multiple windows/tabs.
> 
> In the stock ROM every time you switched from one browser window/tab to the other, the page reloads making the browsing experience a very slow painful thing, the Cyanogen ROM however improved that a little but not much(a slight load on this too and the browser crashes and *your VALUABLE research window/tabs are lost...*
> 
> ...


But I heard somewhere that swap reduces your sd card's lifespan and ultimately kills it...

Also we were promised 256 mb of ram... how can our device have only 194 mb of RAM ???? Its out of my understanding.. please help

Thanks

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Build 15 has no sd problems but in screen has a ot of lag it's not fluent.. but it's good to see that maybe the next will be fine !


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

angenit said:


> Build 15 has no sd problems but in screen has a ot of lag it's not fluent.. but it's good to see that maybe the next will be fine !


I second that, overall screen clearly laggy, keyboard choppy, ANYBODY NOTICING THE CHOPPY / LAGGY KEYBOARD TOO ??? (my downgrading/upgrading trick did not resolve, neither did shutdowns/reboots)

Overall screen response/animations very very laggy !!!

NEEDS SOME SERIOUS LOOKING INTO !!!

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

aiamuzz said:


> *Yes !!! Swap is working but is very very unstable ...*
> 
> While testing to check how it works on restart ...
> triggered the instabilty ...
> ...


The screen timeout death not occuring on build 15 ... only that the swapper 2 app does not activate swap on device start ... I manually enable it whenever my device is restarted ...

TRUST ME ! WITH SWAP ENABLED I AM REALLY ENJOYING MY DEVICE LIKE NEVER BEFORE !!!

NO MORE MEMORY SHORTAGE MESSAGES AS EXPERIENCED OON THE STOCK ROM OR THE BROWSER CRASHES AS EXPERIENCED ON THE INITIAL CM 7 TEST BUILDS THAT WERE NOT ENABLED WITH SWAP !!!

Thanks Cyanogen and Developers who made this possible !!!

Cheers !!!

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a kind of graphic problem with build 15, the animations are really slow and laggy. When I go to the camera an "Android" message appears...


----------



## vale (Jan 14, 2012)

i' ve a probel with camera in build 15..necessary rebot to resolve..also in video and you tube pls resolve!!
sorry for my english


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, keep the build 11 if you have those problems.


----------



## vale (Jan 14, 2012)

ok .... but i thing i try to waith next build if resolve!!!camera is'nt my priority.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

the following bugs / breaks are still lingering around...

=============================================
4. Choose 'external' from 'cyanogen mod settings - application - install location' install a couple of test apps from the market and check if they are installed on the external card.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

6(a). *The virtual keyboard has to be switched off when in the right-side-up position as it is redundant in the presence of the physical keyboard.*

6(







. Also while in the landscape position the virtual keyboard takes up the entire screen space leaving only 1-2 lines visible for input space, very problematic when trying to drag the cursor guide(which keeps jumping to the beginning of the text field) to the right place in the passage while editing.*Tweaks : The virtual keyboard should not exceed more than 50% of the screen and needs to have better cursor guide control
- BUG IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

7. SIM card contents like contacts and SMS'es are not getting populated(viewable) in phone book and messages. The setting for USIM is missing from contacts display setting.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

8. The speaker phone volume while on a call is very low, using the volume button increases the in-call volume and has no effect on the speaker phone volume,
. The sound settings however are maxed out for ringtone, ringer, media and alarm volumes.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

9. In the 'battery use' section of settings the % and the progress bars are not matching, the bar stands at zero for all the categories.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

10. When you turn off the android keyboard in settings, the settings are forcely closed and when you try to go to "phone state" it closes... after when you reboot the keyboard is turned on again.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

12. Since Build 15, the camera is not working, the moment the camera is run the screen starts blinking/flickering rapidly with "ANDROID_" showing on the screen, this state cannot be exited the phone needs to be rebooted to get out of this flicker'y loop.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

13. Since after builds 11 and 12 the overall performance of the animations or screen responsiveness has deteriorated with build 15 noticeably laggy or slow.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

14. Also the physical keyboard response is choppy i'e, the instant a key is pressed, the letters display a split second later on the screen. So when one is typing a little fast, you see the letters on the screen not keeping up with the speed of key-presses. *(PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS CHOPPINESS IS ONLY WHEN ONE IS USING THE PHYSICAL KEYBOARD !!! *the android onscreen keyboard as a normal steady keypress response)
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

=============================================

Keep testing and don't forget to report !!!
This way a STRONG stable release can be hoped !!!

*Thanks Guys !!!*


----------



## vale (Jan 14, 2012)

Also in build 16 camera and video player bugs continue...


----------



## 1stdroid (Jan 15, 2012)

vale said:


> Also in build 16 camera and video player bugs continue...


In my device also...and now it is also slow than before (built 15). All previous bugs are present.

Thanks for your great effort

Take Care


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody tried the 17th build...
My downloads showing the following MD5SUM : 9260325b9497f951855879fbf526c4c6 ... don't want to take chances !!!

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## 1stdroid (Jan 15, 2012)

Build 17
The speaker phone volume is working at high level (I think it is ok);
Camera not working
Performance of the animations or screen responsiveness laggy or slow.

I did not test anything else.

Take Care


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Same bugs here.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## vale (Jan 14, 2012)

ok.. we can only waith for a new stable version!!!


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

How much more wait ????









Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

1stdroid said:


> Build 17
> The speaker phone volume is working at high level (I think it is ok);
> Camera not working
> Performance of the animations or screen responsiveness laggy or slow.
> ...


Yes speaker phone fix ... confirmed on build 17 !!!


----------



## vale (Jan 14, 2012)

NOOO!! it's impossible send a new sms couse do not see where i write!!


----------



## jcelis (Jan 17, 2012)

15-16-17 Build problema:

1. problema desmasiado lag
2. problema no guarda las cuentas de mail en contactos ***** solucionado
3. problema altavoz suena muy despacio ***** solucionado build 17
4. error videos en youtube mensaje ANDROID_
5. mismo error camara de video ANDROID_
6. teclado en pantalla demaciado grande
7. problema vibracion en pantalla en desplazamiento
8. problema en mensages de texto *** build 17

Espero que se solucionen estos problemas hasta el momento buen trabajo ...

gracias......

15-16-17 Build problem:

1. desmasiado lag problem
2. problem does not save the contacts mail accounts***** fixed
3. speaker sounds problem solved ***** slowly build 17
4. Error message ANDROID_ youtube videos
5. same mistake ANDROID_ video camera
6. way too big-screen keyboard
7. vibration problem in scrolling display
8. text messages of problem in build 17 ***

I hope these problems are solved so far good job ...

thanks ......


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Uhm... like others, I'm stuck to build 11.
Just a few tips for that (unuseful) keyboard. 
Light solution: in "cyanogenmod settings->input", enable "long press home menu" to "virtual keyboard", in so you can make it disappear and can the same continue writing.
Hard solution; use an app blocker like "app quarantine" to lock the android keyboard; works very well, the keyboard disappears at all with no problems. I already did it for LG keyboard on stock rom, i write only in portrait mode.
(perhaps menu names are not exactly the same as wrote, i don't use english language on handset)

Bye!


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

No nightly last night???


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

Publius said:


> No nightly last night???


Its not sad.. it maybe good news actually.. maybe ricardo wants to move on to alpha so he is trying to solve all the problems listed here its useless relesing a new build everynight without any progress

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

last 2 nights.. 2 days ago the website was down and then there haven't been more releases for any device... maybe they have some general problems


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep, they had problems with website.
I'm following the changelogs here, http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=c660, forcing the model in url 'cause it's natively not present on page; but, in the last days, I see things that look like to not belong to C660... what can it be?


----------



## jcelis (Jan 17, 2012)

errores no resueltos encontrados en build 20....... lag, camara, videos youtube, inestable .... volver build 11

eng

unresolved errors found in build 20 ....... lag, camera, youtube, unstable .... re-build 11


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Publius thanks!!! That's really useful, worked fine.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm glad for being useful.

Build 21 -> already NOT good!


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, my data connection is not getting connected !
Anybody else having this problem ?

-------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


----------



## Mendo_73 (Jan 18, 2012)

aiamuzz said:


> Hi, my data connection is not getting connected !
> Anybody else having this problem ?
> 
> -------Sent from my LG-Optimus Pro - C660 (on CM7 - nightly build xx )-------


Did you check the APN?


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, but its not an APN issue. Seems likee something is interfering with connection being established. If anybody know how to read and interpret the issue, I can post my log file.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsff (Jan 22, 2012)

Dont know if worting reporting, but using youtube and mobo player gives me the same error as using the camera flickering screen and the word "Android_" on the screen a reboot is necessary for normal functioning.

using version 23.

besides video using mobo for playing music also gives the aforementioned error debug log here(check AndroidRuntime) -> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=sm7GSZuY


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

> aiamuzz, on 21 January 2012 - 03:35 PM, said:
> *QUESTION :*
> 
> Hello Ciwrl,
> ...


WELL !!!
I GUESS A LOT OF QUESTIONS OF WHY THE BUGS / BREAKS CONTINUE FROM BUILD TO BUILD STAND ANSWERED AFTER THE ABOVE CLARIFICATION !!!

Guys I think we will defer our testing to "RELEASE CANDIDATE BUILD" !!!

UNTIL THEN LET'S JUST DIVE INTO THE DAILY 'N-BUILDS' JUST TO LEARN AND EXPERIMENT THE VARIOUS FEATURES THE CM OFFERS !!!


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

YOU CAN TRY THE NIGHTLY BUILDS AS AND WHEN YOU LIKE ... IT MAKES FOR A NICE EXPERIMENTATION...

BTW I have implemented the DarkTremors A2SD and applied the zip. Its a very nice utility which handles both swap(on a swap partition) as well as the low internal memory constraint of our device pretty well.

If any one want to implement it let me know, i'll post the procedure i followed.


----------



## pingu_c660 (Jan 10, 2012)

how's the updates on the nightly build 24 and above???








i guess same problem are not yeet resolved until nightly build 23.

thanks


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

BUILD 34 WORKING PERFECTLY!!! no more bugs and swap working


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

angenit said:


> BUILD 34 WORKING PERFECTLY!!! no more bugs and swap working


Downloading ...
ALL Bugs !!! ... Wow !!!
Swap and A2SD has been working since build 12(is it any better on build 34 ?) ... I have implemented both through DarTremors package which includes both ... ever since my browsing experience is way ahead of the stock ROM browsing experience ... 

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stdroid (Jan 15, 2012)

Build 34 is working great as mention above.

Thanks


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Smmoooooooooth ....... as silk !!!
;
testing build .......

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Once in a while an error about sd occurs but is not frequent I think.

I don't know why the hotspot is not working. People can get connected but websites don't work.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

the following bugs / breaks are still lingering around...

=============================================
4. Choose 'external' from 'cyanogen mod settings - application - install location' install a couple of test apps from the market and check if they are installed on the external card.
*- UNTESTED (I HAVE DARKTREMORS A2SD SO I CAN'T CONFIRM) !!!!!!!*

6(a). *The virtual keyboard has to be switched off when in the right-side-up position as it is redundant in the presence of the physical keyboard.*

6(







. Also while in the landscape position the virtual keyboard takes up the entire screen space leaving only 1-2 lines visible for input space, very problematic when trying to drag the cursor guide(which keeps jumping to the beginning of the text field) to the right place in the passage while editing.*Tweaks : The virtual keyboard should not exceed more than 50% of the screen and needs to have better cursor guide control
- BUG IN THE LATEST BUILD !!!!!!!*

7. SIM card contents like contacts and SMS'es are not getting populated(viewable) in phone book and messages. The setting for USIM is missing from contacts display setting.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

9. In the 'battery use' section of settings the % and the progress bars are not matching, the bar stands at zero for all the categories.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

10. When you turn off the android keyboard in settings, the settings are forcely closed and when you try to go to "phone state" it closes... after when you reboot the keyboard is turned on again.
*- YET TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

15. *Wifi HotSpot* connecting but internet not browsable !!! - *since build 34*
*- TO BE FIXED !!!!!!!*

=============================================



angenit said:


> Once in a while an error about sd occurs but is not frequent I think.
> 
> I don't know why the hotspot is not working. People can get connected but websites don't work.


confirmed on my device too ... same added !


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Build 34 is a nice ... pit stop ... until the stable release !!!

All those guys who stayed on lower builds(like build 11) for reasons concerning performance lags can move to build 34 ... except that on this build you can run the 'swapper for root' or 'swapper2' apps and enjoy swap activation on your devices !!!

And for a few other bravehearts 'DarkTremor A2SD' would be a nice weekend project to experiment !!!

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## malvykay (Jan 22, 2012)

All the builts seem to exhibit a problem of wired heaset control. For some reason I cannot control my music or answer my calls via the headset button.Are you guys have a similar problem or what, coz non has ever reported such a problem. If its a known issue with CM7, is there a fix around the problem?


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, finally a ggood build!
And yes, today I couldn't stop a call with the wired headset control button.


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

hello guys !!
Great to see everybody enjoyin the nightlies.

For me build 34 is great, its really smooth. but yeah as Aiamuzz pointed out the issues.
I had a question, ADW launcher for me is very laggy while returning from other windows. Can i use a different Launcher, if yes then which one would work ?

some launcher which will further enhance our optimus pro experience


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Any launcher will work. I use MIUI Launcher but I think the smoothest one is GO Launcher EX


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

About the launcher, often happens that it crashes, or reloads, and takes a while to remount all apps and populate the drawer, even if i set to keep it in memory, tried both ADW prefs and in CM settings.

Regarding smoothness, I fint build 34 smoother than 11, with smooth nice transitions.


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

What about the lags n speed and the problems in earlier builds... please tell

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Between build 11 and 34 the system is laggy, photocacamera unusable (blinking "android_" text ).
34 and 35 are good.


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Build 38 is also good.
In quadrant I get less more than 1200 points.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Build 38 is smooth and quick screen responses ... on build 34 i was experienciing device freezes for a split sec or so ... between app switching or when wifi / 3g switches are activated / deactivated or when one presses the menu button to access the settings, etc ... all these are improved in build 38

I WOULD CERTAINLY CHOOSE BUILD 38 over build 34 ...

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## pingu_c660 (Jan 10, 2012)

with this improvement on every build i can feel that "Alpha Release" would be near. can't wait
are there anymore bugs encountered on build 38???


----------



## malvykay (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah built 38 has problems of ejecting sd card from time to time, it gets annoying???


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

To achieve a good smoothness consider also adusting tweaking parameters.
Today, for example, with build 38, for the first time I achieve to play "Ice breaker" game (a nice physics game found on http://www.apktops.com/) without force closes, enabling Gpu acceleration in build.prop(debug.sf.hw=1), setting dalvik cache heapsize to 24m and enabling swap with swapper...


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

I have not installed any of the nighties ( still facing the lg stockrom torture )

But as soon an alpha realese is out I would be shifting to it... just waiting for it... any guesses on how far is it ??

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Lovish, I really suggest to switch to CM7... 
Yet was far better and faster than stock rom, and with last releases also the speakerphone bug is resolved.

You can also revert to stock rom downloading the .kdz original rom file (i use V10B_00.kdz) and flash it with KDZ_FW_UPD (you find all info googling).

Remember always backup.


----------



## jcelis (Jan 17, 2012)

bug encontrado built 40 al cargar la bateria con el celular apagado la pantalla parpadea y el rendimiento 3d en juegos y aplicaciones es muy malo
se agradece..
bug el anclaje via usb para compartir internet no funciona
bug al conectar el telefono al pc te pide driver
todo lo demas parece estar ok
ENG
bug found built 40 to charge the battery with the phone off the screen flashes and performance in games 3D and applications is very bad is appreciated
bug anchoring internet sharing via usb not working
bug when connecting the phone to pc driver asks
everything else seems ok

sorry for my bad English


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Build 40 seems just a little worse than 38, i also get 100 points less in Quadrand benchmark.

I was courious: how can be it weigh about 6,5 megs less than previous releases? I dont' see anything visibly missing.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Build 38 is my roll back build until a better or stable build ...










Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Guys dont know bt im facing a lot of troubles in Build 38

Running is smooth but. When ever i Unlock my phone it is like super slow for 30 seconds
Then applications open at a very slow speed. It gets fast after some time bt when i lock-Unlock again after 5 mins. SAME THIN

Shud i flash again or move back to 34 ?


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

I have similar problems, and when that happens sd card gets some error


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

I figured somethin out, i think !
If u dont properly close the app, n jus press the Home button then it stays in the memory. Which results in low memory, which makes everythin slow.

So now if i open twitter or fb or any other app i cllick return untill it closes the app. This makes it usable.
Still hoping for Alpha release. #daysidreamabout


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

How much time in alpha ?? Still waiting.. I don't want to try the nighties as changing the soft daily is not my peice of cake...


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Build 44 looks quite good.
It also features the useful "Notification power widget mobiledata auto 2g/3g" !


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Good news incoming!










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/pio2l


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

So we seem to be nearing the finish line ....

Hmmmmmm..... build 44, seems good except for sometime after boot (where its laggy, its laggy even when an app or settings are activated from the notification) ... with more than 5MB lighter than build 38 ... i think i'll stay and test ... a li'l more ... if something ... than build 38 is there for rollback 

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Like in the notification widget the brightness, sound, 2G / 3G&2G switches have multiple settings to toggle from like the many brighness percentages, or the many sound profiles ... an option with the bluetooth switch as well where other than switch ON & OFF a toggle for making the device discoverable for the period already specified would be so great ... don't you think guys ... it should'nt be difficult, should it ???

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

When is alpja coming ?? The wait is killing me.... just today I had to make one of my friend who thought I am not replying to his msgs but rather I had not reiceved any of his msgs..









Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovish, just install it using build 11 and don't change it until the stable version is released.I'd like to know if anyone has a problem in sd. After a while the phone starts in recovery. This happens in 45th one...

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## angizwa (Feb 18, 2012)

hye,
i'm using build 45 right now

bugs :
-when i talk and i want to close the screen, it hangs up ( very annoying in the beginning)
-I live in Belgium so i use a azerty version of c660 , the problem is that CM7 does not have an option to swith from qwerty to azerty keyboard so i'm kinda stuck with a qwerty keyboard

i think that's all actually for now,

but i must say i just love CM7 Nightly build because the original rom is really really bad
keep on the good work!!!


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

I think that more or less builds after 38 are good. I have huge reboot problem with SD but perhaps it's just a SD problem, i have many apps installed into; without it or with SD unmounted, no problem.

EDIT: Going back to build 38 looks like I've no SD problems more...







(same SD, same apps installed into)

About keyboard: i disabled virtual keyboard, but you can try anothjer keyboard app to remap it.
I also would remap phisical keys, for example to assign something to the unused message and calendar keys.


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

2 days using build 46 and no problem.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi
How many apps do you have installed in your SD?


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

125... they are all in sd through s2e (2gb ext partition). 2 days working fine and no reboots up to now.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah ok, I also have many apps, but moved to SD in the "normal" way.
I thing my SD problems come from mounting all theese apps at start and at SD mounting.

What is s2e? It's like a2sd?


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

Should I move to 46th build den ?? N btw what A2E ??

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

I had the same issue using others, it could be a bug. Only 11 and this have worked fine.

S2e turns part of the sd in "internal memory". I made a 2gb partition from a 8gb SD, so now I have 2gb of "internal memory" and 6 of "external". It works perfectly, 125 apps or more and I still have 77 free mb because only the data of the apps is saved in real internal memory (you can also move it to sd and have the whole 2gb or the partition you want but the phone doesn't work at 100%). It's a very useful app, because the normal way moves the apps partially. You have to make the ext partition using the recovery, look for a tutorial on this. By the way it only works in Cyanogenmod.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

when charging while the phone is off, the battery level screen continuosly flickers (using build 47). anyone else experience this too?


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

alxjvr said:


> when charging while the phone is off, the battery level screen continuosly flickers (using build 47). anyone else experience this too?


Yes, it's a bug.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

ah cool, i mean, not cool  thanks!



angenit said:


> Yes, it's a bug.
> 
> Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Now I'm sure. The reboot problem comes when I carry my phone in my pocket. It's weard. When it was at home no problem for 2 days. Now I took it out for an hour and the problem happened...

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Angenit
the only thing I can link between carry the phone around and reboots is the sollecitation of the accelerometers...


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Publius said:


> Hi Angenit
> the only thing I can link between carry the phone around and reboots is the sollecitation of the accelerometers...


Thanks. Really nice point! I will check it.

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes absolutely true !!
The  accelerometer really F***s up the phone, i`ve selected only 90degree from the settings, stil sometimes there is an issue. 

There has not been update on nightlies since 2 days so maybe just maybe alpha is coming along.

BTW

1.Which build are u guys using, im in 38. Gives me errors sometimes

2.Wanted to knowwhich class SD card are u using, want to update 
Thanks


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Perhaps you make your phone hit the ground oo much times?








One thing I understood: all my reboot/slowness problems are SD related: if there are too many apps moved in my phone goes crazy.
Now I removed som .asec from SD and everything is OK, I last build (48) all day with no problem.
SD Tools speed test says I have a class 7 card (5.1MB/s writing, 9.7 MB/s reading); it's a 2 GB no-name card i had with the phone.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup even I came across the flickering problem while charging in off.

Build 38 - cracks starting to show, first had freezing issues when return from screen standby, slow overall slower response, no all of a sudden the screen lock is not working ... moving to build 46 ... on angenit's positive feedback !!!

Hoping things turn normal ...

I am really looking forward to the RC builds, hope they are around the corner, finally hope to interact with the device maintainer and enable a sturdy stable build !!!

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

varoon said:


> Yes absolutely true !!
> The  accelerometer really F***s up the phone, i`ve selected only 90degree from the settings, stil sometimes there is an issue.
> 
> There has not been update on nightlies since 2 days so maybe just maybe alpha is coming along.
> ...


The software build life cycle is actually ....

Alpha builds - Beta builds (nightly in r case) - Release Candidate (RC) builds - finally ... STABLE builds !!!

So we should be awaiting the RC builds where the tru testing happens, where we actually have a person in flesh'n'blood who will acknowledge and fix bugs/breaks !!!

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

New found performance !!!

Here's what I did ... ever since the first nightly build I hadn't wiped the data at all ... I was just updating nightly build over nightly build ... over a period my installation had started to get heavy and started to show breaks and considerable slack ...

Today I reset my device to factory state and restored the apps through titanium backup ... AND MOST IMPORTANTLY ENABLED THE 'LOCK HOME APP IN MEMORY' (settings - cyanogen mod settings - performance) ... with darktremors A2SD installed with swap partition enabled ... my device is whirring like never before !!!

Pls try and see what I mean ... earlier my device wake would be slacky for the first minute and under ... but now it is super fast from the first second of wake !!!

On build 38 now !!!

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Strange update today, unknown changelog.


----------



## angenit (Jan 8, 2012)

Publius said:


> Strange update today, unknown changelog.


It's a CM update. A general update for Cyanogenmod, not for a specific device.


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, could you share a link to a how-to for a2sd and sdcard partitioning? thanks!



aiamuzz said:


> New found performance !!!
> 
> Here's what I did ... ever since the first nightly build I hadn't wiped the data at all ... I was just updating nightly build over nightly build ... over a period my installation had started to get heavy and started to show breaks and considerable slack ...
> 
> ...


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

alxjvr said:


> Hi, could you share a link to a how-to for a2sd and sdcard partitioning? thanks!


Assuming u are on a cm7 nightly build 12 and later ...

1. Download the Darktremor's A2SD zip file.

2. Backup up ur SD card to your comp.

3. Boot into CWM recovery, go to advanced - partition card - choose the ext. Partition size(this is where your apps will be installed). Choose the swap partition size (I have set 128mb) don't get greedy as it will be counter productive, even my 128mb is on the higher side (as popular recomended size is 32mb) and at times some processes send the swap usage to more than 100mb and my phone strugggles and freezes ... I guess u get the point  - confirm the partition ur SD card is partitiioned.

4. Go back to the first screen on the recovery - go to mounts and storage - connect ur device to the comp - and choose the last option on this list ... this will let u access ur SD card from the comp. ... now copy the downloaded DT's A2SD zip file to the root of the SD card ... go back - select mount data - select mount system - go back and install the zip file the same way u install a cm build.

After everything has run successfully reboot the device ...

It will take sometime to boot depending on the number of apps u on ur device ... device could reboot from the boot screen or it cud login to the device and reboot after sometime ... just give it some time ... patience is paramount 

5. Download and install the A2SDGUI from the market, this app will help u do things easily as compared to a command line procedure.

6. Go to the low memory tab in this app and choose the second option (the optimum one). This setting should manage ur swap better.

That's it !!!

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks! it really does improve the responsiveness











aiamuzz said:


> Assuming u are on a cm7 nightly build 12 and later ...


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

aiamuzz said:


> Assuming u are on a cm7 nightly build 12 and later ...
> 
> 1. Download the Darktremor's A2SD zip file.
> 
> ...


Can you tell. Us. How would all this help ?? I mean m a n00b in this so please explain swap and how all this would help in better functioning and how ??

Thanks a ton

Regards

Lovish 

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

lovish said:


> Can you tell. Us. How would all this help ?? I mean m a n00b in this so please explain swap and how all this would help in better functioning and how ??
> 
> Thanks a ton
> 
> ...


Well to know about swap just google it and u'll find a lot of resources written in detail, so I wouldn't waste time over it ... but for u to relate with it I will say the ever so annoying pop up we used to encounter(on stock ROM or the freezing/force close faced on CM builds) asking to end some apps as memory was running out will be history once swap is activated ... also remember when browsing multiple pages, every time u switch/toggle between the open webpages u see the page is reloaded everytime ... this too will be history on swap activation !!! I open more than 7 tabs on my dolphin browser and easily toggling between them without page reload/refresh ... is bliss ... swap is an extended RAM (on ur SD card) ... A must on our Optimus Pro !!!

Cheers !

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovish (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks dude... but I read somewhere that activating swap destroys ur mem card in a very little time.. is it true ??

Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Is true that solid state memory devices have a limited number of read/write cycles.
The question is how often swap writes/reads to/from memory card.


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

lovish said:


> Thanks dude... but I read somewhere that activating swap destroys ur mem card in a very little time.. is it true ??
> 
> Love is eternal - Albus dumbledore


I know that ... its just a $5 liability I can most gladly live with for a year or so (theoretically a swap activated card will run for atleast a year... as against running a slow device or having to upgrade a recently purchased device !!!

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

hey guys, i have a problem with my unit, when somebody calls me, i can hear them, but they can't hear me









has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

alxjvr said:


> hey guys, i have a problem with my unit, when somebody calls me, i can hear them, but they can't hear me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i have the same problem, Its like Nightly Builds are affecting the Signal Strength .
Installing DK a2sd gives a performance boost but i have again started facing the same lag while unlocking the screen even with A2sd.

Guys and is the CM7 for c660 Dead ?? No updates nothin ?


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

hehe my bad, it was my fault, i think, my cheek touches the mute button on the screen whenever i bring the phone to my ear











varoon said:


> Yes i have the same problem, Its like Nightly Builds are affecting the Signal Strength .
> Installing DK a2sd gives a performance boost but i have again started facing the same lag while unlocking the screen even with A2sd.
> 
> Guys and is the CM7 for c660 Dead ?? No updates nothin ?


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is a Tweak !!

Get this app: Auto Kill Memory optimizer

works great, no lag what so ever. performance is amazing !


----------



## Publius (Jan 17, 2012)

Good news to all!
First RC version released!
But I could'nt download from get.cm, I used http://goo-inside.me/cm/c660


----------



## harleyotto (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, let's continue here. Yes I have the same bugs as reported in the previous post and also the keyboard one. The Rom is constantly improving, I'm sure most of these bugs are going to be fixed. Specially worried about swap and keyboard.Tag Heuer


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

hmmm, another problem, if i disable "android keyboard", the phone's built-in keyboard doesn't work


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

harleyotto said:


> hmmm, another problem, if i disable "android keyboard", the phone's built-in keyboard doesn't work


SAME issues, like keyboard swap
and Alxjvr it was happening in the NIGHTLY as well. if u disable android keyboard. the phone keyboard doesnt work

Dont know wen and HOW we can fix this


----------



## Mendo_73 (Jan 18, 2012)

varoon said:


> SAME issues, like keyboard swap
> and Alxjvr it was happening in the NIGHTLY as well. if u disable android keyboard. the phone keyboard doesnt work
> 
> Dont know wen and HOW we can fix this


I'm not having any problems with the keyboard. I use App Quarantine to disable android keyboard


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Mendo_73 said:


> I'm not having any problems with the keyboard. I use App Quarantine to disable android keyboard


I installed App Quarantine too but could not find any thing called "Android Keyboard"

Please could u help


----------



## Mendo_73 (Jan 18, 2012)

varoon said:


> I installed App Quarantine too but could not find any thing called "Android Keyboard"
> 
> Please could u help


That's weird. Try uninstalling the application you used before to block android keyboard. And then use App Quarantine. Maybe you can't find it because the other app is blocking android keyboard.


----------



## alxjvr (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Mendo, it works. @varoon, try going to *Settings* and uncheck *Hide system services*. The android keyboard service should now appear in the list.



Mendo_73 said:


> I installed App Quarantine too but could not find any thing called "Android Keyboard"
> 
> Please could u help


----------



## aiamuzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi guys ... anybody updated the bug tracker ... people running the RC build can update the CM bug tracker for bugs and enhancment/feature requests ... anybody done that ???

Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

aiamuzz said:


> Hi guys ... anybody updated the bug tracker ... people running the RC build can update the CM bug tracker for bugs and enhancment/feature requests ... anybody done that ???
> 
> Sent from my LG-C660 using Tapatalk


Nope havent dont that ! could you please tell me how to ?
maybe then we can look forward to a better more amazing CM7 for c660


----------



## 1stdroid (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi there. I am using RC build. Until now everything is ok except when the phone is out of battery (completely empty). I connect it to the charger and it starts blinking and doesn't start up. I need to enter into recovery mode and restart device. One time I needed to install the rom again because the device didn't start. If I keep the phone with battery everything runs ok.


----------



## Mendo_73 (Jan 18, 2012)

Did anybody know how to unlock this phone to use it with any cell phone company?


----------



## varoon (Jan 1, 2012)

GUYS

Anybody testing the new RC or Nightly, is this thread dead, or is this phone dead ??

Offtopic bt im thinking of getting a S2 or Iphone


----------



## sdke (May 20, 2012)

varoon said:


> GUYS
> 
> Anybody testing the new RC or Nightly, is this thread dead, or is this phone dead ??
> 
> Offtopic bt im thinking of getting a S2 or Iphone


it's better you check the official cyanogenmod forum. their is a LG C660 section for it. That has a little bit of action


----------



## mebaa (Sep 30, 2012)

- I got *SD problem also*, once i insert the sd card the phone starts notifying SD card is safe to remove , if i wanna use sd card i have to go to setting >storage > mount sd card , and this works temporary , the problem occur's again when i lock and unlock the phone for several times.

- Another problem is that i don't need *on-screen keyboard* and it pops out when i want to write and *covers whole screen* .

Actually i'm happy with original lg c660 optimuse pro except the *phone.akp* system application.
CyanogenMod 7 is awesome but i don't do much with my phone , So the original simple Rom is fine but if i have call screen as CyanogenMod 7,

Does anyone know how to make the call screen be come such as CyanogenMod 7 ?!

--another issue is about using SIM to save contacts on , i couldn't figure out how to do it !


----------

